# Algae?? How do i prevent and get rid of it????



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I have algae growing in my guppie tank.. Not on the sides.but growing fluffy mid water, not sure why I have it growing so rampant, lights aren't on all the time and feeding isn't.excessive.. And the snail's aren't keeping it back..  lol. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Bump

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherry100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Live plants should starve it of oxygen mate, or there are chemical treatments but obviously avoid if you can. 

Bit odd that its floating about in clumps, can't remember what it's called now but might be worth testing all your water parameters etc


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherry100 said:


> Live plants should starve it of oxygen mate, or there are chemical treatments but obviously avoid if you can.
> 
> Bit odd that its floating about in clumps, can't remember what it's called now but might be worth testing all your water parameters etc


I've got live plants in there which is why I don't understand why it's growing like it is.. :-S

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherry100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmm... I was hoping you wouldn't say that, it sounds like blue-green algae, which is a right bitch to get rid of. 

Erythromycin can do the job but that also hurts your filter media so you've got to be mega careful and keep on top of water parameters etc because its an antibacterial agent so it'll kinda kill the lot :/ and even then might not totally get rid of the algae.

Blue-green algae is actually a bacteria rather than an algae, caused by inbalances and normally found in grubby tanks, but it can strike anywhere mate so don't feel too bad, just keep a close eye on how your filters are performing, how much you're feeding, and how often you change water. 

Good luck bud, rather you than me, I've gotta say


----------



## Cherry100 (Mar 27, 2012)

vukic said:


> I have algae growing in my guppie tank.. Not on the sides.but growing fluffy mid water, not sure why I have it growing so rampant, lights aren't on all the time and feeding isn't.excessive.. And the snail's aren't keeping it back..  lol.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Wait though... When you say fluffy are we talking green or brown? I was assuming green but different diagnosis for brown maye


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

No it is green, I had it before and I change the entire tank over... But I assume some.must have been.on the.plants.. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

how often do you do water changes? and what percentage? what filteration do you use? while normal green algae on the sides is ok, if your getting excessive amounts growing in the water, it may be down to water quality.


----------



## Cherry100 (Mar 27, 2012)

vukic said:


> No it is green, I had it before and I change the entire tank over... But I assume some.must have been.on the.plants..
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Ah, bugger :-( sorry mate like I say, It's a right sod! It is normally down to water quality/ poor filtration... Wouldn't hurt to put a secondary filter in after you've cleaned as much as you can see and hoovered your substrate 

Wish I could tell you an easy fix mate, but the erythromycin might be your bat bet :S


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Ian.g said:


> how often do you do water changes? and what percentage? what filteration do you use? while normal green algae on the sides is ok, if your getting excessive amounts growing in the water, it may be down to water quality.


Not as much as I'd like..
But usually 25%
I use an internal filter, but thinking I'll have to put it a bigger one, its only a small guppy tank with 5 adults and 2/3 babies..first time I've ever had this floating algae... I've always had live plants in which usually help prevent it... :-S

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

vukic said:


> Not as much as I'd like..
> But usually 25%
> I use an internal filter, but thinking I'll have to put it a bigger one, its only a small guppy tank with 5 adults and 2/3 babies..first time I've ever had this floating algae... I've always had live plants in which usually help prevent it... :-S
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


yeah I would recommend 25% once a week, and I also prefer externals to internals, although I do use an internal in my set up....along with an external, but its really more for water movement.


----------



## Cherry100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Be very careful with the bigger filters though mate, guppys do NOT like strong currents, so make sure you have an adjustable output


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherry100 said:


> Be very careful with the bigger filters though mate, guppys do NOT like strong currents, so make sure you have an adjustable output


Yeah that's why I have one that's for the water volume.. Usually I like doubling it.. It also has a spray bar??? One that has multiple streams rather then one main jet... 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherry100 (Mar 27, 2012)

vukic said:


> Yeah that's why I have one that's for the water volume.. Usually I like doubling it.. It also has a spray bar??? One that has multiple streams rather then one main jet...
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


If you can raise the spray bar above the water level and angle it back so it hits the tank wall and trickles down into the water, then that's a great way to reduce current


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherry100 said:


> If you can raise the spray bar above the water level and angle it back so it hits the tank wall and trickles down into the water, then that's a great way to reduce current


That's the one I currently have.. But the bigger one is just a single jet.. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 16, 2013)

your water could also be high in phosphates if it is you will get algae growing some phosphate remover could sort that


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

mandy1 said:


> your water could also be high in phosphates if it is you will get algae growing some phosphate remover could sort that


Where would the phosphates be coming from though??

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Some tapwater is pretty high in phosphates, unfortunately.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Get a bag of phos guard and try a some barley straw let a batch float on the top,google it.
The phosphate is in your water an RO or HMA should filter that out amongst other things.

http://www.watergardenersinternational.org/journal/1-1p/og/algae_control.html


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 16, 2013)

go get yourself some ro water from your local fish store if you dont have your own unit


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

mandy1 said:


> go get yourself some ro water from your local fish store if you dont have your own unit


Ro water?? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lukerobo (Apr 16, 2013)

Just get a plec I've got 1 and it clears it up and I've got a 60 litre tank


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

Lukerobo said:


> Just get a plec I've got 1 and it clears it up and I've got a 60 litre tank


Most of the advice on this thread is horrifying. 

Most commonly available plec species need far far bigger tanks than 60l and putting a potentially enormous poop monster into a small tank is a sure way to *encourage* algae. Plecs are also relatively fussy eaters, they only eat specific types of algae and are unlikely to go for anything suspended in the water as the OP described. IMO Its not worth buying any algae eaters unless you like them in their own right and have the set up to cater for them.

Lighting: Im assuming fairly weak stock lighting and a low tech set up. Get a timer if you don't already have one and set it to about three/four hours on in the morning, and hour or two siesta and then three/four hours in the afternoon. As the tank/plants establish you may be able to creep it up. Keep strong natural light off the tank. Most algae issues are to do with lighting so make a change and then leave it for a few weeks to see if it helps. 

Water quality: Its always worth checking for ammonia and nitrites if you are in any doubt. Fluctuating levels of ammonia are known to cause algal blooms.

Nutrient imbalance: If the plants are looking lush and healthy then its unlikely to be a problem. Try testing for nitrates and phosphates and control them with water changes if they are sky high or dose ferts if they are very low (0-5ppm). If high nitrates/phosphates are a persistent issue for you then you need to make sure you aren't overstocked. More plants work as a long term (and lazy) solution to high nitrates/phosphates but don't help much with other overcrowding issues. 

Plants: More is more! A heavily planted tank discourages algae (see allelopathy).


----------



## Lukerobo (Apr 16, 2013)

If I could send u a pic of my plec I would but I don't know how anyways if ur telling me that u can't get a plec for a 60L tank then ur wrong I've had many plecs I've even had a plec in my old 25L and they have been great no algae wht so ever. I also have some cory catfish but they just eat all the dirt in the gravel


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

What you chose to do is up to you but buying an animal without basic knowledge of how to care for it does not sit well with me.


----------



## Lukerobo (Apr 16, 2013)

U. Think I don't care for my animals I bought another tank for 1 fish cause he got bullied by the others and now he is perfectly happy and let me tell u somet all my fish in my tank are happy healthy and always looked after so don't be saying that I don't care for my animals i didn't buy a plec so tht it could do my jobs no I've always wanted 1 all my animals are well looked after and cared for by me I was just giving out advice of how u can shorten it. of course I'm not saying buy a plec to do ur dirty work no but thanks to mine it saves me having to clean all around the tank and stress the fish out because the Algae has completely covered the whole tank so don't be making me look like I don't care


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Bristlenoses don't have massive tank size requirements, and the pair I got with an ebay tank are doing a good job of keeping hair algae down while I try to control it by other methods.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Leave lighting off for a few days and cover the tank up, this is what I did and I worked wonders, also a 25% water change every couple days should help along with general tank maintenance and the cleaning of ornaments, you can never totally prevent the growth of algae is just a case of cleaning regularly,

There are also loads of fish that can help with algae depending on the tank mates  

Hope this helps


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah the lights have been off.for a while.now, due to having.to.look after a friend's turtle while.she's in and out of hospital through a difficult pregnancy... 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Lukerobo said:


> U. Think I don't care for my animals I bought another tank for 1 fish cause he got bullied by the others and now he is perfectly happy and let me tell u somet all my fish in my tank are happy healthy and always looked after so don't be saying that I don't care for my animals i didn't buy a plec so tht it could do my jobs no I've always wanted 1 all my animals are well looked after and cared for by me I was just giving out advice of how u can shorten it. of course I'm not saying buy a plec to do ur dirty work no but thanks to mine it saves me having to clean all around the tank and stress the fish out because the Algae has completely covered the whole tank so don't be making me look like I don't care


^^ This dude lmao


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

One of the best ways to sort it out is to do more water changes. RO is only needed if you are keeping very sensetive freshwater fish or a high matinence reef (marine fish tank)

If you can spare some money it may be a good idea getting a larger tank, with a larger volume of water nitrates will be less concentrated meaning you should get less growth. You will need to have the lights on for it to have full effect. That may be the problem because the plants may be dying off due to lack of light. 

It is always best to try mechanical methods like spot cleaning before you think of adding any fish or snails to combat it. 

I would try to do a combination of:
More water changes
More plants
(Larger tank)

You will never be able to get it out of your system as there are spores of this algae in the air. All chemical methods only work for a time as the algae will always get back into your tank.

Try siphoning some of the algae off, and replacing the siphoned water with new water.

You can prevent it but you can never eradicate it. Play it safe, do more water changes. Don't mess with potentially harmful chemicals.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Patto96 said:


> One of the best ways to sort it out is to do more water changes. RO is only needed if you are keeping very sensetive freshwater fish or a high matinence reef (marine fish tank)
> 
> If you can spare some money it may be a good idea getting a larger tank, with a larger volume of water nitrates will be less concentrated meaning you should get less growth. You will need to have the lights on for it to have full effect. That may be the problem because the plants may be dying off due to lack of light.
> 
> ...


Yeah more water changes would be better I feel... Will get more plants too... Don't really want a bigger tank, wasn't ment to be a Hugh setup... I've got several spare tanks any way...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xanthe (May 31, 2012)

For my nano aquarium an army or shrimp and red ramshorn snails keeps on top of it nicely. I probably clean the sides manually every other month. =P

If you would like some red ramshorns, I'll send you some young uns for free if you'd like. They eat and grow really fast.
(Warning: They're prolific breeders...)

For my 4 foot aquarium though, which is fully planted, I have to add phosphate remover to my external filter in order to control the algae.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Xanthe said:


> For my nano aquarium an army or shrimp and red ramshorn snails keeps on top of it nicely. I probably clean the sides manually every other month. =P
> 
> If you would like some red ramshorns, I'll send you some young uns for free if you'd like. They eat and grow really fast.
> (Warning: They're prolific breeders...)
> ...


Yeah that'll be great if you could, will p.m. The details..

Thank you

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

If you have a few spare tanks liying around, why don't you connect them together. Then you can have different fish which normally can't be kept together in the same system. This lets you have more water volume whilst keeping costs low.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Patto96 said:


> If you have a few spare tanks liying around, why don't you connect them together. Then you can have different fish which normally can't be kept together in the same system. This lets you have more water volume whilst keeping costs low.



:hmm: how do you mean??


----------



## dereklawler (Apr 16, 2013)

The best way is to introduce few water animals like snails, fish, etc. in your pond. The water animals will feed on algae hence solving your problem of pond algae.
Besides animals you can even introduce some plants in your pond. These plants will compete with algae for the same nutrients for survival hence making the pond environment less suitable for algal growth.


----------



## ilovemygeckos (Aug 6, 2009)

For smaller tanks 4ft and under your looking at ancistrus, panda garas (my favourite algae eaters) and nerite snails. Get an army of those, with the garas (2/3) and you will notice a decrease in what sounds like BBA (black beard algae) especially if its growing on the plants.

The guy talking about the plec in a 60ltr - perhaps you've been lucky and sold an ancistrus sp. or bulldog plec but most fish stores don't even care and will sell you anything - things like pim pictus cats or red tail cats that will grow to the size of your tank if they had the space. Trust me when I say that the plec will end up just sitting in a cave being the most territorial fish in the tank and rarely eating algae.

Whereas panda garas and nerite snails work backwards they actively hunt for natural BBA algae then will search for algae wafers later... Awesome machines!


----------



## annscave (Dec 29, 2010)

*plec*

Bristle nose plecs are good for that they eat it only grow to 5 inches


----------



## dereklawler (Apr 16, 2013)

There are four approaches to getting rid of algae. Get some fish to eat it, poison the algae with chemicals, reduce the amount of light, or starve the algae by reducing the amount of nutrients in the water.
Hope this URL helps you http://www.pondpro2000.com/why_pondpro.html
Algae Eating Fish such as Plecostomus Catfish and Siamese Algae Eaters are both good aquarium fishes that will eat some types of algae. But they will usually not eat all the algae in an aquarium, and we don't have a fish available that will filter out the algae that grows in water and makes the water green. Most Aquarists enjoy having one or both of these types of fish, but an algae eating fish usually won't solve an algae problem.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ilovemygeckos said:


> For smaller tanks 4ft and under your looking at ancistrus, panda garas (my favourite algae eaters) and nerite snails. Get an army of those, with the garas (2/3) and you will notice a decrease in what sounds like BBA (black beard algae) especially if its growing on the plants.
> 
> The guy talking about the plec in a 60ltr - perhaps you've been lucky and sold an ancistrus sp. or bulldog plec but most fish stores don't even care and will sell you anything - things like pim pictus cats or red tail cats that will grow to the size of your tank if they had the space. Trust me when I say that the plec will end up just sitting in a cave being the most territorial fish in the tank and rarely eating algae.
> 
> Whereas panda garas and nerite snails work backwards they actively hunt for natural BBA algae then will search for algae wafers later... Awesome machines!


i have several of the smaller L no. plecs (panaqolus, peckoltia & dekeyseria) in a 60l planted tank, & they're thriving. none are particularly territorial, & they eat algae & algae wafers. & pimelodus pictus grow to a maximum of 6''.


----------

